# Male or Female - which is best?



## blymor (Feb 7, 2013)

I am considering a baby Greek tortoise from a Breeder within driving distance.
I wonder if anybody has any input as to which makes a better pet. I have no plans on getting more than one so this will be a solitary tortoise. I am leaning towards a male purely because they tend to stay smaller but I thought I would ask all you experts and lovers of tortoises to help me make a choice.
Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## Baoh (Feb 7, 2013)

Generally, and there are many exceptions, it goes like this:

If only keeping one, males, who are frequently more aggressive or assertive to their own species, tend to be more interactive with their keeper. There are plenty of personable/interactive/assertive females, too, and I have a few, but males are more likely to fall in this category on average.

If keeping multiple animals, which you said you are not, females (with exceptions applying like I have already mentioned) tend to be less troublesome.

Were I to keep only one tortoise as a pet, it would also depend on aspects of dimorphism. A male marginata is usually much more impressive with marginal scute flaring than a female of the same species. Males of some species have elongated gulars, which you may prefer visually (or prefer the exact opposite depending on your tastes). Some sexes have more elongated or rounded shells relative to their opposite sex counterparts. Some differ substantially in size.

Another thing to keep in mind is the future, which feeds into my multiple animals bit above. You want just one now. Many people feel that way, swear there shall be no second animal up and down in the moment, and then eventually want more than one. Easier to manage, generally, if you select a female on that first go, because you can add a female easily with less probability of conflict. For males, it will depend on more factors, some of which you will not be able to ascertain until the two animals meet each other (and that could easily make your life more difficult in terms of arrangements).

The above, your mentality/desire, and the ability to provide resources for whatever you select should factor into your decision.


----------



## Chinque (Feb 7, 2013)

Male, because, like Baoh said, they tend to interact with their keepers more. But if you want more, get a female, because the males will just fight and fight.


----------



## wellington (Feb 7, 2013)

Incase it wasn't mentioned. You can't tell the sex of a tortoise until they are much older and larger. So unless they were incubated for a particular sex, which isn't 100% anyway, you won't know what your getting. I like males though. You don't have to worry about them getting egg bound and needing an expensive vet visit because of it.


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2013)

Agree with all of the above.


----------



## ssha_miami (Feb 7, 2013)

Agree with Wellington. Cannot tell until its getting older


----------



## mainey34 (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree with Baoh..he is right..sometimes we change out minds. I got a female. First with no intentions of getting another.. now i have a male redfoot. He is so sociable...


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 7, 2013)

Wellington is right. No matter what anyone tells you whether its been tempt to be male or female, its always simply a guess with baby torts.


----------



## theEastCoastTurtle (Feb 8, 2013)

I dont know if this aplys to greeks but with most aquatic turtles males tend to be smaller.


----------



## devsharkey (Feb 8, 2013)

Females! The lady torts are almost always shy and pretty much keep to themselves. They're very easy. 
My male is rambunctious and constantly all over the place and trying to eat my toes.


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 8, 2013)

It's a personal preference I think. I have one of each. My girl is very to herself and shy, while my male is very social and out going. I love them both very much because the are so unique in their own personalities . Just my two cents


----------

